# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month?

## Frogger00

Can we get this going again? It's been a while!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Eli

I'm pretty sure John is the one who changes the photo and life sometimes gets in the way. Ik my picture still hasnt gone up lol. I'm sure it'll be back soon

----------


## Heather

Hi friends  :Smile: .

Yes, our forum founder is who does the monthly photo contest. Because the photo uploader is giving us grief, it is kinda "on hold" until the program is corrected. 

He has been informed and will try to get to it as soon as possible. 

He has been very busy in his work most recently. 

Photos can still be uploaded via the tapatalk app for any posts.

----------


## Heather

Please hang in there until we get it fixed  :Smile: .

----------

